# Winnebago Sightseer



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

I am thinking of buying a Winnebago Sightseer 29R, has anybody any views/info etc ? Has anybody dealt with Freedom Motorhomes? 8O


----------



## 88792 (May 9, 2005)

Bought my present Rv from Freedom, would happily buy another from them. Good service , friendly people. Currently moving to a Sightseer 30, looked at the 29, good layout & plenty of storage but a 30 came along first.


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that, did we meet you at Newbury? were you looking at the Sightseer there? Winnebago's do seem well built with excellent lockers, weigt could be an issue though, keeping under 7.5T.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Dangerous We have a 30' Winnebago Brave very similar to the Sightseer, excellent quality very good RV's. 

Can't help with Freedom through, we did look at their range and they seemed friendly. 

olley


----------



## 97785 (Feb 19, 2006)

The Sightseer is a good resonably priced motorhome. I have heard mainly good things about this range with no major problems. The floorplan you are interested in is a very livable layout with the slide outs. Also I believe it is under the 7.5 tonne limit so even better. With an LPG conversion you should get a pretty 'economical' motorhome (well as economical as the US RV's get!).

As for Freedom, I don't really know much about them except that they are not Winnebago suppliers. Dealers that I know of who can supply them are probally Dudley's, Itchy Feet, Griffin American Motorhomes. 

Hope this kind of helps.

Craig


----------

